# Collars or harness?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Which do you use?I'm inclined to want to buy a harness and a leash for Duncan.I've also read that while home,people take their collar off b/c it ruins their coat?True or False?
Thanks all!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We use a harness in the car and a collar for walks. We do take the collar off at home. I don't know if it ruins the coat, but it does make it mat more. We were advised to get a rolled leather collar to help with that.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I used a harness for Sam for the first few months. I was afraid he would slip out a collar. When he is in the house he is "naked", I do find that both the harness and the collar tangle his coat. I stopped using the harness when it took 30 minutes to untangle him after his walks. The collar still tangles but in a smaller area.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use a collar for Brady. I take if off when he goes in his crate and when he goes to bed. I haven't noticed any additional problems with matting around his collar as opposed to other areas.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow,thanks for all the quick and helpful responses!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We use the Gentle Leader harness (not the one around the muzzel) for walks. I take his flat collar off most of the time he's in the house.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I leave a collar on all the time.I have also heard it can damage the coat,and have lived it first hand.Quincy's hair is broken off shorter there where the collar rides.I am ok with it,as he must have one on here at all times.He does matt alittle there,but no more really then in other matt-prone areas such as the groin,armpits etc.The collar type that was recommended to me for the least amount of damage to the coat was a rolled leather collar or a narrow nylon type.So far,Quince has only had nylon,not leather...as I wanted to wait till he was a year old before I purchased a good quality leather one.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I also use the Gentle Leader harness for MacGyver when he goes for a walk. It's great -- he'll stay right with me and doesn't pull (too much). We keep him in a puppy cut, so matting hasn't been a problem.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Boo2352,I love that puppy cut.Its funny even though I don't have "Duncan" yet I already am inclined to keep him in a puppy cut.Can you post or PM me some pictures of him.His cut looks exactly like I want my puppies to look like.
I know I have plenty of time,but I'd rather have a pic ready when the time comes and I can show a groomer,b/c I have heard some horror stories that groomers do a horrible job.Let's hope when my time comes this won't be the case.THank you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a harness for walks most of the time, and I don't keep anything on him at home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a harness for both of them. In puppy class we use a collar and leash. I don't keep anything on them at home. I was afraid it would get matted into their hair. This happened with one of my cats, and I had to cut his hair off his neck.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm having trouble posting pictures and didn't see a way to send them in a PM. I have to get ready to pick up MacGyver at the vets -- he had leg surgery on Tuesday. I'll try to figure this out when I get back. 

We were lucky to have a groomer that had other Havanese.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've always used a rolled leather collar on Cooper and kept him in a puppy cut without any problems. I leave his collar on all the time. I'm pretty lucky in the fact that he doesn't mat too badly at all (knock on wood!)
Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Both Ricky and Sammy wear a Lupine Lead collar, just a nylon one with clasp. I remove it to groom, so sometimes don't put it back on right away. I had a harness that we used on Ricky when he was smaller but I haven't used it since the fall.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use collars in the house and I walk them with a harness and it works well for me .
Ahnold wears a round leather collar and Cosmo wears a regular leather collar . Ahnolds hair is a little finer and he mats more easily . Most of his mats come from Cosmo playing and grabbing him .
I have read here that a some of you let your dogs live in the house with no collar . WHen Cosmo was in puppy school and I also read it it later in a training book that if your dog does not wear a collar how do you catch him when you want him or in an emergency as you do not have anything to grab and hold on to . The trainer said it was important that they wear a collar and we would grab them and say Gotcha and they be comfortable with this as there are times you need to call you dog and grab him to ensure his safety ..
Just passing along something that I was told to ensure that your pet was comfortable with this in an emergency


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> if your dog does not wear a collar how do you catch him when you want him or in an emergency as you do not have anything to grab and hold on to


 The tail! 

I find tails much easier to grab in an emergency situation than a collar. Of course, it isn't ideal, but if it is an actual emergency (and I've had that happen), it is much more readily available.

Of course, if your dog gets out of reach and you can't find him/her, then a collar is a much better option for a stranger. I doubt a stranger would dare grab a tail.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> The tail!
> 
> I find tails much easier to grab in an emergency situation than a collar.


Dito!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good point! I know there are times when Ricky doesn't have his collar on and I am trying to grab him in time to stop him from jumping our cat, Shadow, whenever he comes in from outside or tries and go out. Ricky is fast and though he will sometimes just nudge Shadow, even lick his head, most times he wants to dig his teeth into him so they can "play"! 

Another good reason for keeping the collar on is for identification should your dog decide to make a run for it and get lost. It happens.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a harness for walks even though Cesar says a training collar . The harness goes on like a coat or sweater and clips in back . There are some that go over the head but I do not like that style . Sometimes the others are hard to find so when i find them I buy two as the clasps break sometimes .


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Yes I forgot about grabbing the tail . I have seen people do it at dog shows but are you not worried about being bitten . Is the tail not sensitive ? 
I saw a dog at Westminister bite the handler and he did not look too happy.. 
Just curious and looking for information .. I will stick with a collar for my guys . I know a lot of you own gorgeous show dogs and it is a concern when the coat is disrupted and matted ..


----------

